# young pygmy i might buy



## magic (May 27, 2014)

i am thinking about getting this little doe as a friend for my other 4 year old doe Magic. i know she is really young to look at gor show quality but just wondering what you guys think of her, thanks! i think she is a couple weeks old and she is $350. im going to see her next weekend.


----------



## DogainNigerians (Feb 14, 2014)

I think she is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

She is too cute. I can't give you advice in buying though 
You don't see very many nice purebred pygmies here anymore. Mostly mixed with Nigerian dwarfs.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Is she registered?


----------



## magic (May 27, 2014)

thanks everyone! yes she is registered, her breeder is the same one i got Magic from and has been voted the number one pygmy breeder in florida! for showing pygmies is there a rule that states they must have kidded by a certain age?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She is darling!

What was the breeder voted "#1 pygmy breeder in FL" with? Voted by who? I've never heard of such a contest...and honestly, if a breeder boasts something like that, it makes me a little leery.


----------



## magic (May 27, 2014)

KW Farms the breeders farm is called heavenly blessings farm and she is located in crystal river florida. on her website she says that her family has won the florida pygmy breeders challenge 8 years in a row. i looked this up and found this page.






im new to goats so not so sure what it all means but she does have some really nice goats and she is super nice!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you can get help from her and call her with questions, sounds like a good place to get goats. You want a good mentor as well as healthy goats.


----------



## magic (May 27, 2014)

yes she is very helpful! i will ask her more questions about this doe when i go see her on sunday. i did ask her a question about when the latest age i could breed her for the first time would be and she said if you dont breed her before she is 2 years then dont breed at all. now i understand why this is good but i dont want to breed her while she is at my schools land lab, is it safe to wait to breed her at 3 years old once we move to have more land?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can wait. I wouldn't breed a Pygmy before 18 months old. As they get older, it does get harder to breed but not impossible.


----------



## magic (May 27, 2014)

ok thanks ksalvagno!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Um, just thought I'd mention this, I tried googling Florida Pygmy Goat Association. Their angelfire webpage is blank except for unrelated ads. I went to the National Pygmy Goat Association, and clicked on the FPGA's link (different address) and got a page full of Japanese. Now I don't read Japanese, and it _might_ be all about pygymy goats, but it's not what I expect when Florida's official language is English. Something odd going on here.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

She has stunning eyes!


----------

